# Joanne , Bruce in Greek



## Josie68

Hi,

I'm trying to work out the correct way to write our names in Greek. 

As I have a love of all things Greek, I've decided to get our names tattooed with the beautiful bougainvilleas we see every year in Zakynthos, so it's important to make sure the spellings and letters are correct. 

I've tried several translation sites and they all give different results, but the closest I can get to Joanne is maybe *Τζόαν. *

I can't find anything for my usbsnds name which is Bruce. 

Is there anyone that could help me please?

Thanks


----------



## grtr

Τζόαν ΤΖΟΑΝ (is the "English" pronounciation, Velisarius' one is the Greek variant: Ιωάννα ΙΩΑΝΝΑ)

Μπρους ΜΠΡΟΥΣ


----------



## velisarius

Joanne - *Ιωάννα*


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings



Josie68 said:


> I can't find anything for my usbsnds name which is Bruce



'Bruce' is a contraction from the Latin 'Brutus' (the family name of Julius Caesar's assassin). In Plutarch's (i.e. classical) Greek this is transliterated as Βροῦτος, but this would be pronounced 'Vrootos' in modern Greek, so Josie68 might prefer Μπρουτος.

Σ


----------



## Perseas

"Βρούτος" may be the translation of "Bruce" but, in my experience, in Modern Greek it is used to refer to the ancient Roman politician or metaphorically to an ungrateful person. I would pick "Μπρους" or "ΜΠΡΟΥΣ" (see above #2), but it's not me who will decide.  Of course, "Μπρους" is the English name with Greek letters.


----------



## Josie68

Thank you all so much.

I've decided to go with Μπρους for Bruce, but I'm really torn with mine. I love the Greek variant, but I am very definitely a Joanne, not a Joanna, and although the Greek variant would cover both, I think to friends and family Ιωάννα, would look to much like Joanna. I'm still thinking on this!!


----------



## BrendaP

If your name is pronounced as "Joan" rather than "Jo-Ann", might I suggest that Τζον (ΤΖΟΝ) might be more accurate?


----------



## grtr

Khm... like John... I don't think it's a very good idea in this case.


----------



## BrendaP

hmmm....I'm not familiar with Greek "o" (omicron) being pronounced like the o ("ahh" sound) in John.


----------



## sotos

Βρούσιος, in 19th century intellectual greek.


----------



## ireney

What is "intellectual Greek"?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once again



BrendaP said:


> I'm not familiar with Greek "o" (omicron) being pronounced like the o ("ahh" sound) in John



This reflects Canadian pronunciation, in which 'John' is enunciated to rhyme with (British RP) 'yarn', or German 'Bahn'.

Σ


----------

